# Were black wheels an option?



## printans (Dec 29, 2008)

I bought an '04 a few weeks ago that has black wheels. They are the stock wheel and if they didn't come that way they were painted professionally. I'm not sold on the look of them against the yellow of the car. I also don't want to go have them changed if it's an option not often seen. Anyone know if they were an option?
Thanks,
- Mike


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

The stock wheels never came in black. Both 17's or 18's, both are frequently painted to set the car apart from others.


----------



## Copasetic (Oct 20, 2008)

No, black was not an option and it was probably powder-coated by a professional. Post pics of them too if you can please , I've always been curious of how they look black.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

printans said:


> I bought an '04 a few weeks ago that has black wheels. They are the stock wheel and if they didn't come that way they were painted professionally. I'm not sold on the look of them against the yellow of the car. I also don't want to go have them changed if it's an option not often seen. Anyone know if they were an option?
> Thanks,
> - Mike


The GTOs never had black wheels as a option. If you don't want to buy another set, most likely you can have yours repainted or powder coated to any color you like


----------



## printans (Dec 29, 2008)

*Stock Black Wheel pics*



Copasetic said:


> No, black was not an option and it was probably powder-coated by a professional. Post pics of them too if you can please , I've always been curious of how they look black.


You can see the pics here - Picasa Web Albums - ZipMike - Car


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

I dont know man those black wheels with the yellow looks sick i would keep it!
but good luck with your decision :cheers


----------



## Copasetic (Oct 20, 2008)

Damn, those wheels look friggin' *mean* on your car.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Black rims look like those temp spares to me.


----------

